# turkey mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a recently finished turkey


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Just saw this. Very nice.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks really good is that a fake head or one of them freeze dried ones?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

it is a freeze dried head...that is all i use.


----------

